# How's induction work?



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Any one know how an induction cooktop works? I've been trying to figure it out since I saw one. Why is it that only stainless steel pots work on it? Besides portability, are there other advantages?

[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Induction works on the basis of an emitted electromagnetic pulse that heats items placed in its magnetic field. 

[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

monpetitchoux,

Induction cooking is "...a highly efficient method of generating heat for cooking. Once a pan is placed on the hob, a high frequency coil beneath the ceramic surface heats the pan by magnetic friction. The heat is then transferred to the food. "

from Induction Cooking

For many more sources that explain Induction Cooking in detail, click here.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

CChiu: You have got to be my hero. See, that starry-eyed look above is for you. Your post in inquisitivecook about flour was what got me here. So you have answered two of my most gnawing questions of the past year when no one else could. I love and thoroughly appreciate your resourcefulness. Thank you.

[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Why thank you monpetitchoux, it's my pleasure. After a rough morning, you've brightened my day.


----------

